# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [AEG] Πρόβλημα με πλυντήριο ρούχων AEG Mod. L87490FL Type FLI 064HB3 που δεν ανάβει

## istrantz

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Ελπίζω όποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει στο πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω εδω και τέσσερεις ημέρες. Ξαφνικά όταν πήγα να το βάλω σε λειτουργία αντιλήφθηκα οτι ήταν νεκρό. Δεν άναβε η οθόνη και φυσικά δεν λειτούργησε παρά τις πολλές προσπάθειες.  Την επόμενη ημέρα όλως παραδόξως λειτούργησε για μία και μοναδική φορά κανονικά και έκτοτε νεκρώθηκε. Θεώρησα οτι ίσως κάποιο πρόβλημα με την πρίζα ή την τροφοδοσία του ρεύματος υπάρχει άλλα και τα δύο αυτά ενδεχόμενα τα απέκλεισα μετρώντας με το πολύμετρο. Επίσης αφαίρεσα και τις ηλεκτρονικές πλακέτες του πλυντηρίου μήπως έστω οπτικά δω κάποια φθορά αλλά τζίφος. Τέλος τσέκαρα για συνέχεια και τα καλώδια που συνδέουν την κύρια πλακέτα με αυτήν του display και ήταν οκ. Το πλυντήριο είναι σχετικά καινούργιο, αν δεν κάνω λάθος εξαετίας.Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Καλημέρα και του χρόνου , καταρχήν μέτρα με το πολύμετρο την πρίζα αν έχει ρεύμα ή βάλε μια αλλά συσκευή και δες αν δουλεύει κανονικά, κατά δεύτερον στην είσοδο του Φις του πλυντηρίου υπάρχει ένας αντιπαρασιτικος πυκνωτής , μέτρησε αν λειτουργεί κανονικα

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## istrantz

> Καλημέρα και του χρόνου , καταρχήν μέτρα με το πολύμετρο την πρίζα αν έχει ρεύμα ή βάλε μια αλλά συσκευή και δες αν δουλεύει κανονικά, κατά δεύτερον στην είσοδο του Φις του πλυντηρίου υπάρχει ένας αντιπαρασιτικος πυκνωτής , μέτρησε αν λειτουργεί κανονικα
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Καλημέρα! Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον. Μέτρησα τα ρεύματα στην μπρίζα και είναι οκ. Άλλωστε απο την ίδια τροφοδοτείται και το στεγνωτήριο, το οποίο δουλεύει κανονικά. Τα μέτρησα και στην φίσα της πλακέτας και είναι οκ. Αντιπαρασιτικός πυκνωτής δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## tipos

Το τροφοδοτικό της πλακέτας είναι ο πιο συνήθης ύποπτος.

----------


## GeorgeSindos

Θεμα στην πλακέτα έχεις και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα έτσι όπως τα λες για ψυχρή κόληση.....

----------


## istrantz

Να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους για το ενδιαφέρον. Τελικά όντως το πρόβλημα ήταν η πλακέτα. Επισκευάστηκε σε ηλεκτρονικό εργαστήριο και όλα καλά!

----------

